# Tv Noblex ''rebelde'' no sintoniza canales



## el-rey-julien (Abr 13, 2010)

el tv en cuestión es noblex modelo 14ct628 chasis yh-200-2
no sintoniza ningún canal ,reemplace el sintonizador y esta igual,le grabe la EPROM original y nada revise las  lineas  sda,clok ,data y están bien ,las tensiones de 33 volt ,5 volt y 9 volt del sinto están presentes ,el tv en modo video funciona bien 
tampoco esta cortada la linea fi desde sinto al filtro sw
si alguien le paso esto necesito una manito ,quizás me estoy olvidando de algo 
pero que sera?
muchas gracias desde ya por toda la ayuda

pd.
la  tencion de agc  es de 5 volt,desconecte y le puse 8 volt y nada sige igual con lluvia no sintoniza nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

Inyectar señal desde la salida de otro sinto a la salida de ese?

Inyectar señal desde ese sinto a la salida del de otro televisor?

OJO con los chasis vivos

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2010)

ya lo ise y descarte que el jungla estuviera roto ,con otro sinto conecte con cables en el lugar del sinto nuevo y funciona ,al parecer vino fallado el sintonizador chino ,aora estoy intentando acer un probador de sintonizadores para estar 100% seguro que no funciona el nuevo sinto ,asi los pruebos antes de colocarlos  gracias por la ayuda 
es la primera ves que me pasa esto de comprar un sinto y que venga fallado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

¿La data de los canales es digital no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2010)

si el sda,clok y enable estan conectados a traves de una resistencia de 100 hom directamente al micro del tv, el sinto tiene el numero dt9nf10d   y prove con un tecc1880pa8a(v) que tiene distinto patillaje pero los mismos terminales (gnd,data,clok,33volt,12volt ,agc,fi,5volt) y funciona pero estan los canales mexclados ,esa prueva me confirmo que el micro del tv esta en buen estado ,de ai que dedusco que el sinto que compre esta fallado
dejo este documento para armar el probador de sinto con 3 hilos ,


----------



## lusbelito (May 29, 2010)

hola amigos del foro. este es mi primer mensaje.
tengo problemas con un tv philco chasis cm-537 que no sintoniza ningun canal.

ya probe con un sintonizador rotativo y tampoco funciona, revise la etapa de fi y todos sus componentes estan en su valor correcto. tambien el agc.

los voltajes de alimentacion del sintonizador estan correctos.

el tv funciona perfecto por entrada de audio y video por lo que descarto el jungla.

le puse una eepron nueva previamente grabados todos los parametros y nada.

puede estar fallando el filtro saw o la bobina de fi?

espero sus respuestas. muchas gracias


----------



## pastor007 (Ene 13, 2011)

A estos tv cuando nada sintoniza ,se puede sospechar de la entrada analogica del micro AFT.
desconosco el pinaje del micro pero si tenes el plano te vas a dar cuenta debe haber una tension de 2,2 a 2,5 volt .Sospecha de la bobina de aft que muchas veces se van de valor .
desconecta la AFT out del jungla y medi su valor debe haber algo asi como 4volt sin antena 
y 6 a 7 v con antena .saludos


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ene 14, 2011)

Que complicado y latoso es ese tipo de problema. Cuento yo tambien con una samsung cl29m16q que tampoco sintoniza canales, ser verifico el Eeprom, modo service, cambio del tuner nuevo, y nada. Tal ves la falla anda en el micro o jungla. Verificare el AFT como dice Pastor007 

Gracias y Saludos!!


----------

